# Decisions decisions



## alibee101 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new member in needs of a little help and advice.

I'm trying to decide where to go for round 2 of IVF.  Its between Reprofit in Czech and Smart Choice in Hungary.  If anyone could offer me any info on either it would be great.  The posts i've read on both have been very positive and can't decide.

Many thanks


----------



## Albarinho (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi alibarrett

Welcome to FF!!  I haven't got personal experience of either of those clinics but are you aware that there is a 12 month waiting list for Reprofit if you want donor eggs?  You may well be planning on IVF with your own eggs but it's probably still worth e-mailing both to find out about waiting lists.  E-mailing the clinics might help with your decision too as you will get a feel for how quickly they respond.

Good luck.

Albarinho


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

I had also heard that Repro had a long waiting list.

Please do consider my services by looking at www.ivftreatmentabroad.com

No waiting times at the clinics I work with!!!

Ruth

/links


----------



## lala3798 (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to IVI Alicante and they were lovely. Really nice to deal with and very supportive. We were extremely lucky as our DEIVF worked first time and I had a little girl on 28th May this year. It's a taxi ride to their clinic from the centre of Alicante and there are plenty of lovely restaurants and shops to occupy you whilst there. We went twice once for three days for the consultation and only had to wait 3 months before they found a suitable donor, we then booked a weeks holiday around Embryo transfer. They speak perfect english so there is no language barrier.  I hope you are successful wherever you go. I have to say having had one little boy for which we didn't need donor egg and now our little girl where we did, I feel no difference between my children, they are thankfully healthy and I thank my lucky starts every day for being blessed with them.

Angela x


----------



## alibee101 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wrote a reply thanking you all individually, but managed to lose it before sending..gutted.

Sorry just too tired to write it again.

Thank you all for your advice.  i have decided on Reprofit in Czech this time as I will be using my own eggs and there is no waiting list, the biggest factor I have to say was the price.

I will certainly take up your advice if I have to move on to donor eggs.

Once again many thanks, I am so glad I have found this forum. It is making this whole journey easier.

Love Ali xx


----------

